
The pilot who stole a secret Soviet fighter jet - Cozumel
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160905-the-pilot-who-stole-a-secret-soviet-fighter-jet?ocid=aofut
======
kafkaesq
The best part of the story is perhaps the aftermath (the article doesn't
mention the part about the plane being sent back mostly _in crates_ , no doubt
as a technical and practical necessity, but which was also seen as something
of abackhanded gesture, at the time):

 _The MiG that the Soviet Union had kept hidden from the world for several
years was partially reassembled, and then loaded on a boat for its return to
the USSR. The Japanese charged the Soviets a $40,000 bill for shipping costs
and the damage Belenko had inflicted at Hakodate airport._

I miss the Cold War.

